# Going to and partaking in first hunt trail



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have fun and don't try to avoid catching Hunt Trial bug too hard - it is a very fun addiction to have  with no known side effects other than fun, comraderie, dogs and the great outdoors - okay sunburns & poison ivy too but you can take precautions against those


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo have fun! My first test is that weekend as well--June 19th!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Our Lab came from the Brainerd area. She came from The Captains Kennels. I bet they have some great areas for tests out there. Of course when we were out in the area getting Quinn they had just gotten 3' of snow over the Christmas holiday on top of who knows how many inches on the ground. And it was COLD!!! 

I inquired about the Duster (Downtown Dusty Brown) when I was looking for a pup, however I had a lot of influence pushing me to Captains. I love my Quinnie Quinn.

Have fun, learn a lot, soak it all in. Oh yes the hunt test but will bite you and there is no anecdote or spray to avoid it. :


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

The only adverse affects it has, is on your bank account. And some friends may not understand.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Should be a good show, sounds like you will have the best seat in the house for at least one run! Enjoy! I have a hunt test that weekend as well, Dooley is going for his last leg of his Junior title.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice about that bug lol. I already have been biten by the dog bug so I doubt I have any protection against this one. My friends already dont understand me and my dog obsession so I am use to that.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> The only adverse affects it has, is on your bank account. And some friends may not understand.


I know my friends thought I should have my head examined when I passed up a wine tasting week-end to run in our first Started tests.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hollyk said:


> I know my friends thought I should have my head examined when I passed up a wine tasting week-end to run in our first Started tests.


Bug's resting up looking for next victim


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I passed up an all expense paid trip to Dallas to go to a dog show!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd rather stay in Oregon than go to Dallas and it's only an hour and half away.


----------

